# Frank Dux FAQ submissions



## Don Roley (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi,
On another thread the Duck of Death pointed out that the following request from the owner of Martialtalk had not been filled.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=248159&postcount=8

So, let us help him.

Now, it is not fair to state things that can not be proven. So we can not say that Dux is a CIA agent. Nor can we say that his claims of being a CIA agent are fraudulant. The most factual way of stating things is that Frank Dux claims to have worked for the CIA's director, but can show no proof for these claims and that several other sources dispute it.

So how would you describe Frank Dux and his art? Let us give several examples for the moderators to choose from.

Here is one to start the conversation.

Frank Dux is a controversial figure in the world of ninjutsu. He has made many claims and been able to prove almost none of them. His claims of being taught by a Japanese teacher in  ninjutsu, his claims of working with the CIA, his claims of winning a super secret "kumite" contest- all have no proof that people outside of the Dux school seem to be able to verify. Many claims seem to be disputed and contridicted.

As an example, Dux detailed his experiences with the CIA in his book "The Secret Man." No one outside of the Dux inner circle seems to be able to find any proof to back up his story from the book. The CIA went to the trouble to deny that Dux had any relation to them. The Dux group claims that this is part of a conspiracy by the CIA to deny Dux due to his exposing them. Supposably the LA Times also works with the CIA to perpetuate this smeer with the stories they have published debunking Dux's claims. The Dux group has provided no proof to back up their accusations against the LA Times and the CIA that anyone outside of the Dux ryu seems to be able to confirm.

So, how is that? Anything _provable_ to add?


----------



## Enson (Aug 16, 2004)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> So, how is that? Anything _provable_ to add?


i agree but without the rudeness. f. dux should come up with at the least a picture oh his sensei. especially with all the talk there is about him now. anything provable would be acceptable now.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 16, 2004)

> f. dux should come up with at the least a picture oh his sensei


One word (well, two)

Photoshop.


----------



## Enson (Aug 16, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> One word (well, two)
> 
> Photoshop.


true... didn't think about that.


----------



## Enson (Aug 18, 2004)

there is a interview with the man himself.

www.kellyworden.com

go to past shows and you will find it. i found it quite interesting to hear from him. maybe not all true but i'm not the one to say.


----------

